# Kindle Fire HDX - now available to pre-order in the UK



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Kindle Fire HDX models are now available to pre-order in the UK. It's also now possible to get the optional 4G connection as well as the wi-fi only.

Depending on your choice of storage, special offers or not, 4G or wi-fi only, the prices range:

7" KF HDX - £199 to £329 - released 13th November
8.9" KF HDX - £329 to £479 - released 19th November

*EDIT*
If you want the 4G models they are not released until 27th November and 13th December respectively

There are also still a 7" HD model ranging from £119 to £149 and an 8.9" HD from £229 to £269 - no 4G options - available now.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It really does look like a pretty impressive bit of kit! The specs are a huge performance increase over the old Fire. I want one


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I REALLY like the HDX7 -- I feel like it's actually a better screen than is on the HD8.9 from last year that I also have.  So much so that I am seriously considering trading in the 8.9 once my year of ATT service is up.  And probably not bothering to purchase another one that size.  Of course -- never say 'never'.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've not tried the HDX of course, but I much prefer the screen size on my 8.9" HD over the 7" - especially for video watching - and having a noticeably lighter one to hold sounds good.

But. I only bought my 8.9" Fire HD in April.  

Even by my standards, upgrading now would seem a little hasty - especially after I've only just succumbed to the lure of the PW2. That I absolutely wasn't going to get. *sigh*

On the other hand, my Dad has lately gotten into playing solitaire and reading his newspaper on my 7" - he can't see to read newsprint anymore. I'm sure he'd love to have my 8.9" so he could read even better, which means I'm sort of duty bound to make it available for him by upgrading ......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That sounds perfectly reasonable to me Linda.  So selfless, to be thinking of your Dad.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)




----------

